# Fresh Find 1940 Schwinn BC bicycle, incredible survivor bike!



## bobcycles (Sep 15, 2021)

Posting some pix of a very rare Schwinn model...last year I believe for the BC bicycle with the more modern
1940 features and 1st year non-embossed straight bar EA button tank with fantastic graphics.  Very few of
these bikes known and this one is in exceptional condition.  Was complete and mostly correct when purchased
needed only pedals (had postwar panther peds), one screw for the rear carrier, reflector for the rack and 
the 6 hole rack clamp bracket which miraculously I had in RED orig paint.  The past owner intended to 
polish up the wheels and accidentally rubbed off one of the Lobdell ink stamps...fortunately the other survived.
Just a great bike... I've owned too many Schwinns over the years but never had a nice complete 40' model BC
like this one.
Enjoy!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 16, 2021)

Amazing ,  nice find bob !!!!!!!


----------



## B607 (Sep 16, 2021)

What a beauty.  I'd be proud to own that one.  Gary


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 16, 2021)

Bob, you did good!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 16, 2021)

Looks great! Now to keep picking away at that reflector tape! 😛


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2021)

BOB always comes up with the good stuff 🤓


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## PatsBikes (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you Bob for posting this bike! When I first laid eyes on it it blew me away!!
A true Schwinn Unicorn,  
 Smooth tank, special graphics, narrow profile fenders,   Awesome.......and condition!!
 I wish It found it's way to my door  
 I wonder if they came in any color but red??

   Thanks again bro... Cheers,  Pat


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

I’ll trade for a set of Mead fenders… 😆😁 Awesome find!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 25, 2021)

Good one to turn into a Pee Wee tribute LOL!


----------



## This-nthat (Mar 9, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Posting some pix of a very rare Schwinn model...last year I believe for the BC bicycle with the more modern
> 1940 features and 1st year non-embossed straight bar EA button tank with fantastic graphics.  Very few of
> these bikes known and this one is in exceptional condition.  Was complete and mostly correct when purchased
> needed only pedals (had postwar panther peds), one screw for the rear carrier, reflector for the rack and
> ...



I picked up what looks like that same bicycle as yours 2 years ago. Would love to know more info and where to find information on these Schwinn bicycles? And what is your advice on restoring? I thought it to be best to keep it original and not repaint it but wondering should I restore the wheels? Handle bars and grips? And the seat what could be done with it? I just don’t know what’s best for restoration without hurting its value? And on value I was wondering what this bike was worth? These are the pics I took of it at the auction, I haven’t taken any since I got it home. Any help appreciated, thanks.
Kevin


----------



## nick tures (Mar 10, 2022)

clean it up defiantly dont paint it bike looks good to start, i would do new tires and tubes if it needs it grips have the seat redone, and some different pedals and new grease !!  good find !


----------



## This-nthat (Mar 10, 2022)

nick tures said:


> clean it up defiantly dont paint it bike looks good to start, i would do new tires and tubes if it needs it grips have the seat redone, and some different pedals and new grease !!  good find !



I definitely had no intentions to repaint it but wanted to know how to clean up the chrome, (wheels, handle bar, sprocket, etc.) along with new tires and tubes, pedals as you said I just would like to get the correct pedals and tires. And have the seat redone. Thanks Nick!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 13, 2022)

This-nthat said:


> I definitely had no intentions to repaint it but wanted to know how to clean up the chrome, (wheels, handle bar, sprocket, etc.) along with new tires and tubes, pedals as you said I just would like to get the correct pedals and tires. And have the seat redone. Thanks Nick!



Easiest way to clean up the chrome is with some aluminum foil and either a little salt water or white vinegar.  Ball up a little piece and dip in the liquid and then scrub away.  You'll be amazed at how it takes the rust off.  Keep the foil wet and replace as necessary.  Wipe off residue as you work and then chrome polish of your choice.  You can also use a BRASS brush to knock off loose rust before you start

As far as the paint I would start by giving a gentle wash or wipe down for loose dirt.  Simple green is a decent choice as it cuts grease then hit it with 0000 steel wool and WD40.  Careful around the pics and downtime script.  From there you can decide if you want to use cutting compound/polish/wax

As with anything go slow and start in an inconspicuous area.

Lots of posts on both these topics and as well as results from different methods,  Do a little research and trial and error and you'll find a method that works for you.

As mentioned above I'd have the seat redone...  there are a couple very capable fellas on the CABE that will work wonders on it, lose the basket, clean, grease and service all the moving parts and set of @John's chain treads and you'll be good to go!

Nice ride!

Before and after of some truss rods...  about two mins with foil


----------

